# Astatotilapia latifasciata color question



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I just picked up 7 adult zebra obliquidens at my lfs. The problem is they all turned out to be male. I added some younger ones from another breeder hoping there are some females. The thing is, all look normal except one. He looks just like the others when he was bagged up but once I added them to my 120 gallon tank he darkened right up. His stripes are darker and his head is solid black now. I took some pics at the link below. The first three pics are of him in a separate tank showing less color. Pics 4,5 and 6 are of him right after I added him back to the 120. He instantly went black again. I thought he was displaying dominance but he is not the dominant zebra in the tank. Any thoughts? I'm not sure if its dominance or if he may be something else. I dont think so though since all 7 adults came from the same breeder. But I think he does look pretty cool. Pic 7 is of one of the other adults to show what the rest look like.
http://raff.shutterfly.com/action/s...b0de21b3414d0a450a&auto=1&m=1&d=1211255454460


----------



## Alistriwen (Jan 5, 2008)

That is a sign of stress.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Yu may find in the yellow colored species such as latifasciatus, some individual having more black color; 
xris


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree, that fish looks stressed out is she hiding a lot? If shes in there with all those males...


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

It is actually a male. If you look at the 5th pic of a side profile. He has alot of red on the side and tail. I kind of ruled out stress just because There is one male dominant over him but he rules over all the rest of the males. He stays clear of the dominant male and harasses the others.


----------



## Alistriwen (Jan 5, 2008)

Most definetely stressed. Whether or not he rules over a part of the tank. Sounds like you moved him around a lot in a short time which is probably the cause of the stress. My A Lasfasciata males are both always coloured up but only blacken when stressed out. Blackening is a common sign of stress in many fish, for example my employer's black blue diamond discus. Give it time and he'll brighten back up, if he doesn't make sure he's eating normally because he may be on a downward slide.


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Eating is definitely not a problem. He is at the top of the tank with the others every feeding time and he gets his fair share. If it is stress it must be one of the others stressing him out. My lfs had the group for about two months and he was black the whole time. They actually threw him in for free since they thought he might be sick or a hybrid. But as soon as they bagged him he instantly changed to normal colors. And they were all in one bag. As soon as I put him in the 120 he went right back to black. He acts normal and eats fine just shows alot of black. When he was showing normal color I noticed one thing, all the others have alot of yellow and he is more of the silver. I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------

